# Sticky  Other Software



## Chipp

*"Sticky" Threads for the "Other Software" forum:*


Ultimate Freeware List
Programs you should have before overclocking.
The Overclock.net Rainmeter Thread
Computer Repair Dudes Software Toolbox...
Bittorrent Guide
Info: How to Add A Sidebar with Overclock.net Live!
IM Guides
Waterfox: Firefox-64-bit version by MrAlex


----------

